# Bridal Nail Art Trends



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

Found on fashionfame. Here's some picture to help inspire your nails for wedding day! This is what they call the trend for bridal nails for 2010:





The lots-o-bling one.






Easy look to put together if you have the items!






This is elegant. The rose is quite hidden, but a surprise when you actually find it.






Lace is trendy, so this is a cute look! Can't go wrong with fakes on your wedding day.






Quote:
Remember on wedding day, nails are to be shown for whole day, as they are a inch away from your wedding ring. So try to go for a nail art which matches wedding theme, looks elegant and most importantly, can be carried off well. Source
My favorite is the third pic!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 3, 2010)

These are so pretty, but personally I think they are too much for a wedding.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

That's why I like the third, it's not too much so you can focus more on the ring. I want to paint my nails nude now!


----------



## Doya G (Oct 3, 2010)

i feel that its too much.

i always like the bride to be simple. i wouldn't mind this kind of art in one nail on each hand.

am a doo a boring french when i get married inshallah.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah I'd totally go nude OPI for a wedding... something neutral that shows off the ring, doesn't compete with it.

They are pretty though!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 3, 2010)

Same here, pretty but too much for a wedding.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are gorgeous but I just know in my clumsiness I would smack all those beautiful flowers off haha.


----------



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally don't like them, at least not on me.

I would break the little flowers off or catch my hair or clothing on them.

Also, would they not get really dirty, with bacteria and such? I'm a germaphobe yes, so this really would not work for me.

Hand Sanitizer may ruin the top coat and glue....


----------

